# Projekti dhe shërbime > Vërejtje dhe këshilla >  Tole-rance fetaresh apo Gore-rance zagaresh?

## Sayan2003

Se kom per zakon me u mor me ankesa dhe mos e merrni si ankes por thjesht si nje konstatim qe kom arrit me kuptu per sa kohe qe jom ne forum.

Moderatori Uriel me mbylli nji tem qe kisha hap per nji irlandez qe kish perdhunu seksualisht dhe me pas vra nje kalamo. Me gjith respektin per Uriel ( e miratoj vendimin per mylljen e temes sepse me qellim e futa ne forumin e Gore-rances se zagarve) . 

Ne fakt nuk osht hera pare qe me mbyllet nji tem kur une flas per pislliqet e Krishterve. Vetem para pak kohesh hapa nji teme ku nje prift ne Poloni merrte kalamaj dhe i perdorte si qen per ti lepir komet. Tema qi hapa ishte e ilustrume dhe me foto dhe sa e hapa ma fshin menjiher. 

Ne ket nenforum zagaresh ( kur them zagaresh nuk du me ofendu forumin apo antaret por m*utin dhe qelbsinllekun qe permban ky forum ka mrena) ka tema pa numrin ku shahen muslimont dhe asnji nuk e vret menjen me i fshi apo me i myll qofte dhe Uriel qe u tregu shum i gatshem me e myll temen time . Arsyja pse e futa ket teme ke goreranca zagarve ishte se pash kto far  temash te shpif qi ka tek ky nenforum. Po marr dy tema te funit qe jan ne faqe te par.

1. Ia prenë kokën 14-vjeqares pasi babai nuk e miratoi fejesën
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/thread...iratoi-fejesën

Ky lajm vje nga afganistani , dhe ashtu sikur jo cdo gjo qe vje nga perendimi ka lidhje me krishtrimin ashtu dhe nji lajm nga afganistani ska pse t'ket lidhje me Islamin.

2. Çfarë ka bërë ky engjëll për të merituar këtë vdekje?

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/thread...ar-këtë-vdekje

Ca dreq lidhje ka vdekja e nji kalamoni ne arabin saudite me fen islame?

Un se kuptoj qart llogjiken e ktij forumi dhe asiher skom per ta kuptu sot e 9 vjet qi jom me ket forum.

----------


## Force-Intruder

Toleranca fetare sherben si forum fushe beteje... pra shkurt kush do me i tregu tjetrit se feja vet eshte superiore per kete apo ate arsye, posto aty.

Ne fakt eshte gje e mire qe ekzisto si forum, sepse ne nenforumet perkatese, po te postoje dikush i fese "rivale" menjehere i japin verejtje ose i  fshijne temen. Edhe kjo ka nje arsye me baza me thene te drejten... sepse ne fund te fundit nese ta ka qefi me hy ne forum per te lexu mbi krishterimin, lexo te forumi jot pa pas tema per islamin verdalle dhe anasjelltas. Per gjithe pjesen tjeter te perplasjeve te pashmangshme midis ketyre qytetrimeve, mentaliteteve, epokave, zakoneve etj... pra shkurt feve, ekzisto toleranca fetare.
Ky forum eshte valvula e shkarkimit... valvula e sigurise. Kjo perben arsyen pse ekziston realisht forumi.

Tani nqs ti ngre punen e njeaneshmerise, nuk duhej te kishe shkrujt nje gje si kjo:



> e miratoj vendimin per mylljen e temes sepse me qellim e futa

----------


## Sayan2003

> Toleranca fetare sherben si forum fushe beteje... pra shkurt kush do me i tregu tjetrit se feja vet eshte superiore per kete apo ate arsye, posto aty.
> 
> Ne fakt eshte gje e mire qe ekzisto si forum, sepse ne nenforumet perkatese, po te postoje dikush i fese "rivale" menjehere i japin verejtje ose i  fshijne temen. Edhe kjo ka nje arsye me baza me thene te drejten... sepse ne fund te fundit nese ta ka qefi me hy ne forum per te lexu mbi krishterimin, lexo te forumi jot pa pas tema per islamin verdalle dhe anasjelltas. Per gjithe pjesen tjeter te perplasjeve te pashmangshme midis ketyre qytetrimeve, mentaliteteve, epokave, zakoneve etj... pra shkurt feve, ekzisto toleranca fetare.
> Ky forum eshte valvula e shkarkimit... valvula e sigurise. Kjo perben arsyen pse ekziston realisht forumi.
> 
> Tani nqs ti ngre punen e njeaneshmerise, nuk duhej te kishe shkrujt nje gje si kjo:


Un e miratoj mylljen e temes sepse jom aq i sinqert per ta pranu qe tema qe un hapa ishte ne vend te gabum. Dhe ket e bona per provokim me pa reagimin e moderatorve kur bohet dicka riverse dmth nqs jan fut lloj lloj longu gamoresh ne at forum per te demasku Islamin ca do nodhi nese bo vaki e njojta gjo me Krishterimin? Dhe pergjigjen e mora. Osht shum e thjesht me e kuptu njeanshmerin e gjykimit te drejtusve te forumit ndaj Islamit dhe Krishterimit.

----------


## Dritë

> Toleranca fetare sherben si forum fushe beteje... pra shkurt kush do me i tregu tjetrit se feja vet eshte superiore per kete apo ate arsye, posto aty.


Pershendetje Force-Intruder, 

kerkoj ndjese per nderhyrjen time ne kete teme dhe citimin e pjeses siperme. Por nese ate rubrike te Forumit Shqiptar e perceptojne anetaret si fushebeteje, athere duhet ta riemertojne Administratoret ne *"Intolerance Fetare"* dhe ta ndryshojne pershkrimin e rubrikes ku shkruan: 

*Në këtë forum diskutohet rreth kontributit që duhet të japin komunitetet fetare në ushqimin e tolerances fetare midis shqiptarëve. gjithashtu roli i fesë ne çështjen tonë kombëtare*

Shume tema ne ate forum nuk kan te bejne as me shqiptaret, as me komunitetet fetare te trojeve shqiptare dhe jane tema ne kundershtim me qellimin e kesaj rubrike (duke u nis nga emertimi dhe pershkrimi i saj..). 

Kalofshi mire!

----------


## Sayan2003

> Pershendetje Force-Intruder, 
> 
> kerkoj ndjese per nderhyrjen time ne kete teme dhe citimin e pjeses siperme. Por nese ate rubrike te Forumit Shqiptar e perceptojne anetaret si fushebeteje, athere duhet ta riemertojne Administratoret ne *"Intolerance Fetare"* dhe ta ndryshojne pershkrimin e rubrikes ku shkruan: 
> 
> *Në këtë forum diskutohet rreth kontributit që duhet të japin komunitetet fetare në ushqimin e tolerances fetare midis shqiptarëve. gjithashtu roli i fesë ne çështjen tonë kombëtare*
> 
> Shume tema ne ate forum nuk kan te bejne as me shqiptaret, as me komunitetet fetare te trojeve shqiptare dhe jane tema ne kundershtim me qellimin e kesaj rubrike (duke u nis nga emertimi dhe pershkrimi i saj..). 
> 
> Kalofshi mire!


Ke shum te drejt Drite. Po ta vesh re dhe t'lexosh kryetemat ke ai forum do lexosh pikrisht ate qe kerkohet ne at forum. Aty qendron hipokrizia me modhe e atij lloj qelbsinlleku nenforum qe kryetemat jon vetem nje fasade qe sapo ta gerryesh nje cike del era e fekaleve. Fakti qe administratori i forumit moderon vet i dyti ne at forum si rrall her ne nenforumet e ktij forumi tregon qe ai ngazellehet dhe e pelqen ate qelbsinllik qe shkruhet ne at forum.

----------


## Uriel

Temat u mbyllen dhe nese ka te tjera te se njejtes kazegori, raportoji tek une qe ti mbyll. Toleranca fetare eshte shume veshtire per tu moderuar, jo vetem nga lloji tematikes delikate qe trajton, por edhe nga mungesa e moderimit, pasi de juro, pervec Adminit, jam i vetmi qe moderoj, pa lene anash moderimet e Smodeve te tjere kur gjenden aty. Une nuk flej ne forum, qe te jem i gatshem per cdo lloj shkelje qe ndodh, ndaj nese raportimi nuk gjen pergjigje, mos hezitoni te me kontaktoni ne privat. 

Nga ana tjeter kjo ankese nuk ka logjike: ankohesh per mungese tolerance ne te njejten kohe kur behesh pjese e kesaj intolerance e duke hapur tema provokative me dashje. Nese mendon se i kundervihesh 2-3 ekstremisteve te krahut tjeter fetar, duke pergjithsuar disa shtazari me ngjyra fetare, cte ben ndryshe nga zagaret qe vete cek?

----------

